# adoption



## drumfun (Jul 30, 2010)

would anyone have an idea on the adoption fee for a rat from a shelter or rescue?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The fee's can Range from 5-$15

Thats the usual fee to cover food that the rat ate, and the make sure no one feeds it to a snake.

Really not so bad 

Some shelters may even do free, but free to a good home is usually a bad idea. 
To many snake owners looking for free food.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

The price breakdown with the rescue I'm volunteering with is as followed (single/paired rats):
6 weeks - 3 months $20/$30
3 months+ to Adult $15/$20
Fixed (spayed or neutered) $45/$60
Senior/Special Needs $10/$15


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow!
Thats really expensive.....why is you Rescue charging so much?


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I have no idea. I never asked and I've only been a volunteer for about 2 weeks. I know for a fact that it's a "donation" so if someone can't afford the prices set, we will work with them if they seem to be good people that will provide a good home. We much rather give the rat a good, permanent home than not adopt them out because someone can't afford it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Well thats good at least.
Cause if someone goes into a rescue and see's 65$ for a rat....they are more likely to head over to petco and grab a 5$ one.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Well the $60 dollars is for a neutered/spayed rat. While it's a lot to dish out, keep in mind most good vets are charging about $90+ dollars for neutering spaying. We're still taking a loss in money but donations and adoption fees are the primary ways to recoup some money is by adoption fees. It's one way the rescue keeps on running because it certainly doesn't pay for itself. In the end, even with fees and donations, whatever can't be bought/reimbursed with donation money is coming out of their foster owner's pocket.

And we have a quite a bit of fosters (I'm taking care of 4 myself, and had to take back 3 rats that weren't working out for a family 2 weeks ago). At the last adoption fair, I can easily guess there were over 20 rats from just my foster family and 2 others. We have more fosters that were unable to attend. But the most important thing is still to find homes for all these rats so yea, pricey but workable, I think.


----------

